# diesel synchro/quattro



## wanderingwilson (Feb 16, 2005)

were any of the audi wagons or vw wagons availble in diesel with all wheel drive?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: diesel synchro/quattro (wanderingwilson)*

Not in America, but we did get diesel with quattro/Syncro/4motion from 96 and up here in Europe. None before 96 though (except the Vanagon and Eurovan that is)


----------

